# Beagle success



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

My one year old beagle clare and I went out to one of my rabbit spots earlier about 5 min from home. I take her here almost every other day and let her run for around 45 minutes. On weekends I bring my gun and work with her and try to get her to bring one back to me.
Since I bought her in november she has learned so much. I found that if I don't walk with her she will go off by herself and find a hot track in a matter of minutes. If I do walk she stays with me and only gets going if I jump one up. Since I got her she only has brought one rabbit back on a circle and I've been waiting for her to do it again..she seems to always lose the rabbit on a check around half way back to me a lot.
Today she got on one and I moved into position after a good 15 minute run the rabbit came out into the two track at a full run. Literally about 60 yards away. I aimed high and put two shots up with my new 20 gauge and somehow it piled up 10 feet later. She came running and finished it off... after all winter she finally got it done for the second time. It was awesome....

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

That a girl... how old is she? As long as u keep here going she'll only get better and better. Nothing like watching your own
dog run and do what they do. Been a tough year for running, wish this damn snow would melt some.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes sir she is 12 months old. We go out rain or shine I have filled up many a boot with snow hunting with her this year. 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice I also made it out today dog did great brought a couple around no shots the dogs didn't seem to have a problem with the snow ran on top!! It was the owners fat butt that kept braking thru the crust walking good one step next time 1 foot would sink in about 1 1/2 ft thats real hard on short legged people like me lots of turkey tracks and found one small small dead doe???


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to the both of you!(Atta girl Clare.)


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Man that's great! Keep up the good work. Mark my words, if you keep running her she will keep improving. Many hounds show the most improvement in year #3.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Running today was fantastic almost like running on sod. I don't know if it was fresh snow but dogs could pound best run in months


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah good to hear it was fresh yesterday good scent holding snow that's for sure. 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

